# Favor To Ask Of 250Rs Owners



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

DW and I are talking about a trading up to a 250RS. None of the dealers around here have one right now and probably won't until spring. I would really like to see a some views that aren't in the brochure. First would be a picture from the outside through the rear entry door opening when the rear slide is in to see how much space is available under the rear slide for stuff. The second is one from the front entry door of the inside of the trailer when the slide outs are in to see how much room there is to move inside. The last one would be of the rear storage compartment with the access door open. Would anyone be able to post those for me?


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry, we just put our trailer away and I don't have any photos. As far as storage under the slide, there is probably a 3 ft wide area. With the dinette slide in, there is plenty of room to walk and stock the kitchen. I didn't feel cramped at all. Hopefully someone can post some pics for you.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

I can take some pictures tomorrow and post them. We are only 20-30 minutes away from you if you would like to swing by and take a look in person. Let me know.

S


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I can take some too. Some 'word' estimates though to at least give you food for thought....

There is about 2.5-3 feet of room under the slide, when the rear slide is pulled in. It's all open for storage. We have a support under the slide, and then shove the weber, the charcoal grill, and odds and ends under it. I don't put much back there because it's behind the axle, and I'm only hauling with an Armada, so weight distribution and sway are things I watch. For your truck, you'd not have to worry about that.







The couch will be laying flat under the slide, under that part, the height will be slightly less. Overall you have a lot of storage space there though.

From the front - you have about 2 feet, maybe slightly more between the sinks and the dinette slide. The rear slide comes in almost to the dinette slide. You can get to the refer (though the door doesn't open all the way), bathroom (that's wide open), cabinets and sink with the slides in. If you take the tabletop off, and lay it on the rear slide, it's quite roomy as you can walk in the area normally under the table. This was critical for us for long trips - we wanted bathroom access, and the ability to sleep overnight (we put the dinette into a bed, and just slept there)on the road. We are able to walk past the refer, then turn around, open it, load it, etc with no issue.

The rear storage area might vary slightly - think the new ones are different than my 2010. The access door is smaller than the overall space, but it's manageable.

I'll see if I can get you some pictures in the next day or two.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks both of you for offering to take pictures for me. With our 21RS the area under the rear slide is both the dinette and the couch with about a foot or so between them. You can't realistically get into the dinette with the rear slide in. Also there is only one outside storage compartment which is the one by the entry door. Was thinking about how much more storage room we would have with a 250RS having two more outside storage compartments, the area under the rear slide when in and being able to access the dinette storage when it's all closed up.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fulminator:

You are welcome to come look at ours -- we live in Sammamish. We purchased a 2012 250rs earlier this year. God knows you have helped me enough on this board -- about time I returned the favor. I am picking it up from storage for our last trip this weekend and will have it Wed pm through Friday noon if you would like to stop by. If so, let me know.

About the storage -- under the bed slide there is quite a bit of room. It's pretty easy getting things in and out and you will find the art of packing that area. The outside storage is minimal on this unit and I wish the back compartment was a pass-through as the access with the spare tire is a pain and also when the slide is in the out position. I will likely relocate that tire as others have done. With the dinette slide in, there is plenty of room to get around and you can open the fridge enough to load it.

Boomer2012


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Boomer2012 said:


> Fulminator:
> 
> You are welcome to come look at ours -- we live in Sammamish. We purchased a 2012 250rs earlier this year. God knows you have helped me enough on this board -- about time I returned the favor. I am picking it up from storage for our last trip this weekend and will have it Wed pm through Friday noon if you would like to stop by. If so, let me know.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the offer but unfortunately I am tied up for the next couple days. Boy Scout Troop committee meeting Wednesday night and my parents are coming to stay with us Thursday afternoon. Any more insights you might have about the unit would be helpful.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Gave up on the 292BH, eh?









From the kitchen on back, the 250RS is very similar to our old 28RSDS. We had a ton of room under the retracted rear slide to store flats of water, soda, coolers and just about anything else. I never bothered with a slide support, and never had any problems, but one of those would take away just a bit of room. Two entry doors comes in VERY handy when camping, when loading & unloading, and being able to access the kitchen when the slides are in is a big plus. The 28RSDS only had an 18" deep dinette slide, so I guess the newer models would have about 18" less floor space in the kitchen area with the slide retracted. We had plenty of room to move around with that side slide pulled in, so I can't imagine it being too tight with just 18" less walking room. We didn't have a rear storage compartment, so I really can't help you there. The 250RS has been a longtime favorite, and I bet it would be a good fit for you as well.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Gave up on the 292BH, eh?


Yup. A 250RS might happen but a 292BH and a bigger truck aren't in the cards right now.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Fulminator:
> 
> You are welcome to come look at ours -- we live in Sammamish. We purchased a 2012 250rs earlier this year. God knows you have helped me enough on this board -- about time I returned the favor. I am picking it up from storage for our last trip this weekend and will have it Wed pm through Friday noon if you would like to stop by. If so, let me know.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the offer but unfortunately I am tied up for the next couple days. Boy Scout Troop committee meeting Wednesday night and my parents are coming to stay with us Thursday afternoon. Any more insights you might have about the unit would be helpful.
[/quote]

You bet. I get it tomorrow and will try to remember to shoot some photos.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

so here is a link to the three photosFulminator -- here is some more information that hopefully helps:

Aisle room -- with the dinette in, I measured about 18" of aisle. Plenty of room to load it.

The rear outdoor storage comparment measures as follows -- opening is 57" x 12". Inside demensions are 90"W x 13"D x 16H. I found some small plastic storage bins that stack two high and about 5 wide.

Under the rear slide bed - when the bed is in, you have 26" of height clearance. The distance from the door opening to the couch is about 65". Distance from the rear of the trailer (the step down from the bed) to the edge of the small cabinet is about 45". Distance from inside of the cabinet across the aisle to the couch is about 44".

I couldn't figure out how to add photos so here is a link to the three photos. Let me know if you have trouble viewing.


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Boomer2012 said:


> so here is a link to the three photosFulminator -- here is some more information that hopefully helps:
> 
> Aisle room -- with the dinette in, I measured about 18" of aisle. Plenty of room to load it.
> 
> ...


As you can see I pasted the link out of context at the beginning. I think you will get the point. Me not savvy at this stuff.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Boomer2012 said:


> so here is a link to the three photosFulminator -- here is some more information that hopefully helps:
> 
> Aisle room -- with the dinette in, I measured about 18" of aisle. Plenty of room to load it.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could add the pics to your outbackers gallery? There may be others who would like to see them in the future.
As you can see I pasted the link out of context at the beginning. I think you will get the point. Me not savvy at this stuff.
[/quote]


----------

